# Codex: Chaos Zombies: Good advice will award Rep!



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Heresy! With the new Mantic Zombies coming out, I decided to buy a bunch and create an army. Pyramid (the Red Devil) and Chaos Sorcerers will be leading them into battle. Khorne's bloodthirsty virus will turn zombies into brutal killing machines, whereas Nurgle's outstanding resilience will allow his zombies to march into enemy lines, unscathed.

From the beta tests I've been conducting, certain aspects of this army are underpowered, while some are overpowered. I'd like to hear what you think, and please, don't give crappy advise for the sake of receiving Rep, because you will receive none.:grin:

Alrighty then, let us begin! (Note that I didn't work out all the fluff yet - this is still a beta)

********************************************************************************************
Introduction:

Why collect Chaos Zombies?
Chaos Zombies are an army to be reckoned with. To be playing a Chaos Zombie army is be fielding a large horde of the undead, that hunger for the living. If even the mightiest of foes finds himself with as much as a scratch on his flesh – only time will tell how long he has until he becomes one of their ranks. The Blood God Khorne and the Plague God Nurgle summon their daemons to join battle as well, from mighty tank-crushing Bloodthirsters, to the very resilient Plaguebearer.

The first Red Devil encounter:
The Red Devil is a fearsome monster; a being created by the Great God Tzeentch to punish those whom caused great trouble to the Chaos army. Why he only appears following an assault of a zombie invasion is unknown, however many speculate that it is the amount of raw Warp energy surrounding the massed number of Sorcerers, or possibly because the zombies need someone to lead them to victory, but whatever the reason, one is never to question The Changer’s will.
The Red Devil first appeared on the planet of Aegis XVII, following a great liberation of millions of citizens that occurred between the Imperial Guard and the forces of Lorgar. Prior to the invasion, many men had been purged for heresy, claiming that they had visions of a large being, neither daemon nor man, following them down an endless corridor, dragging along a giant knife which created a horrible screeching sound, and wearing a large, red triangular helmet. The following day, the battle barge “Maim and Purge” appeared over the skies. Hundreds of shuttles swarmed out of the ship, carrying with them a thousand zombies each. The Imperial world soon found itself drowning under a sea of bloodied and rotted corpses, as one would infect another, and then that victim would turn upon yet another. Defenseless Imperial citizens were overrun in their own homes, as zombies burst through the windows and burst into their homes.
Commissar Ackers and his remaining platoon of Guardsmen ascended the large city walls and began their last stand. The Commissar looked down upon a thick sea of mangled corpses, as they desperately clawed at the walls, swarming over their dead. All of a sudden, the moaning ceased and the zombies shuffled to the sides – either out of respect or fear, was unknown. Emerging from the end of the tide was a muscular figure with a red aura, bearing a metal helmet in the shape of a pyramid. The Commissar immediately recognized this creature by the description given by his fellow men of who had been purged. It slowly stepped forward, causing small tremors in the ground as it stepped, the giant blade dragging behind it. Under the Commissar’s orders, no one dared fire.
The Commissar immediately realized what the creature was about to do. Howling into the vox, the wall beneath him crumbled as the giant blade swung clean through it. Regaining balance, bolt pistol in hand, he steadied his aim upon the creature amidst the chaos around him and fired. The shot merely bounced off its muscled body. Standing dumbfounded, he fired off more rounds, but he knew the end was near.

*****************************************************************************

HQ:

The Red Devil:
A powerful being, said to rip through even the heaviest battle tanks with ease, the Red Devil was first encountered on Aegis XVII after the Imperials retook the planet from a Chaos Host. He first appeared in a vision by the Astropaths. It was a horrible vision – one of a large man sporting a giant blade and a large, rusted helmet, following behind the Commissar’s back during the victory parade. The Astropaths hastily ran to the Commissar’s chambers to warn him, but upon arrival, found only a corpse with a pool of blood where the head should have been.

WS:6 BS:- S:8 T:6 Wo:5 I:1 A:4 Ld:10 Sv:2+/4+ Pts:275

Type: Monstrous Creature
Wargear: The Great Knife
Special Rules: Feel No Pain, Slow and Purposeful, You Shall Not Tread This Way…, Fearless, Independent Character, Eternal Warrior

You Shall Not Tread This Way…: 
If his foes were to sleep, their minds would go insane with visions of a red pyramid stalking them through endless corridors of madness.
All enemy models within line of sight of the Red Devil suffer -2 to their Leadership


Model: Completely custom - nearing completion.

********************************************************************************************


Nurgle Sorcerer

WS:4 BS:4 S:4 T:4(5) Wo:3 I:4 A:2(3) Ld:10 Sv:3+ Pts:140

Type: Infantry
Wargear: Force Weapon, Bolt Pistol, Mark of Nurgle
Special Rules: Fearless, Independent Character, Psyker, FORWARD FOR FATHER NURGLE!

FORWARD FOR FATHER NURGLE!:
When the Nurgle Sorcerer joins any non-Daemon unit with the Mark of Nurgle, the unit’s toughness gets increased by +2, instead of the regular +1 given by Mark of Nurgle.

Model: Chaos Space Marine with minor conversions.


********************************************************************************************


On top of this, Chaos Sorcerers may choose 2 Psychic Powers for free:

Psychic Powers:

Wind of Chaos:
Range Strength	AP Type
Template - -	Assault 1
Wind of chaos is a Psychic shooting attack that automatically wounds all models on a 4+, and ignores armor as well as cover saves. Against vehicles, it glances on 4+.

Chaos Glory:
Range Strength	AP Type
18” 9 2	Assault 1

Nurgle’s Rot (Nurgle specific)
Nurgle’s rot is a psychic power that damages automatically hits all enemies within 6” of the Sorcerer at strength 3, AP-. Note that this power may be used even if the Sorcerer is locked in combat. In addition, any models killed by Nurgle’s Rot must take a toughness test. If failed, they will become a Zombie with the Mark of Nurgle. If the Nurgle Sorcerer is already with a squad of Nurgle Zombies, the resultant Zombie will join the hoard.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Elite:

Hunters:
Should a human beast grab the attention of a Chaos Sorcerer, it will be specially “blessed” due to its ability to sniff out its prey. The select few, numbering only in the dozens, are then blessed by the Chaos Gods and given inhuman speed, strength, and stealth. When an enemy general rises above the ranks and causes trouble for the Chaos forces, Hunters are usually the first to be upon them. When the general is distracted in battle, these lithe killers will pounce upon him, undetected.

WS:5 BS:- S:5 T:4 Wo:2 I:3 A:3 Ld:8 Sv:2+ Pts:30

Type: Beast
Squad Size: 3-6
Wargear: Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs, The Hunter’s Prey
Special Rules: Fearless, Inhuman Strength

Inhuman Strength: 
So powerful are these creatures that if focused on one target, may crush them utterly with one fell swipe.
All attacks dealt by Hunters in close combat count as attacks from Power Weapons. Furthermore, the Hunters may sacrifice their speedy attacks to crush one’s skull beneath it fangs, or deliver a fatal claw to the head. This is an optional attack that allows the Hunter squad to sacrifice their 3 attacks, in order to deliver a single S8 Power Weapon attack in close combat.

The Hunter’s Prey:
Hunters prowl undetected around enemy lines, leaping onto bunkers and dashing through forests, searching for their victim…
Hunters arrive from reserve within a secretly nominated piece of difficult terrain. As such, they are not affected by mishap, and if they are to scatter off the difficult terrain, or within 1” of an enemy model, reduce the scatter distance. If there is no room for them to enter play, they are removed as casualties. Hunters must attempt to assault the enemy HQ that was nominated as “the prey”. When/if “the prey” has been killed, the Hunters revert to instinctive behavior and may be used as willed by the owning player. In addition, due to their brutal efficiency, only one squad of Hunters may be taken per battle.

Model: Dire Hounds from Vampire Counts



Nurgle Plaguebearers:
These zombies have either been corpses, miners or hiding in their underground bunkers when they were sniffed out by the Hunters. Now they must claw their way out of the ground, using their supernatural strength and eyesight, they can appear amidst the enemy ranks silently and deadly.

WS:3 BS:- S:4 T:5(6) Wo:1 I:3 A:2 Ld:10 Sv: (5+) Pts:23

Type: Infantry
Squad Size: 5-10
Wargear: Mark of Nurgle, Poisoned Weapons
Special Rules: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Eternal Warrior

Model: Plaguebears from Chaos Daemons.


Burrowers:
These zombies have either been corpses, miners or hiding in their underground bunkers when they were sniffed out by the Hunters. Now they must claw their way out of the ground, using their supernatural strength and eyesight, they can appear amidst the enemy ranks silently and deadly.

WS2	BS-	S3	T3	Wo1	I2	A1	Ld6	Save-	Points6

Type: Infantry
Squad Size: 10-30
Wargear: Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs
Special Rules: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Join Us! (see “Zombies”), “They’re Beneath Us!”

“They’re Beneath Us!”:
Men scramble about as undead torsos burst out of the ground, grabbing and biting, before emerging onto the surface to finish off their prey.
Burrowers always arrive in reserve. Place a Large Blast Template over any enemy model and roll to scatter. Every model under the template suffer S3, AP-, “Join Us!” that hit on a 4+. Proceed to place all models within the blast template. All surviving enemy models that are within 1” of a Burrower must be placed so that he is 1” away. The Burrowers may not move, run, or assault during the phase they enter play.

Model: Mantic Zombies (the models that are bursting from the ground)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Troops:

Zombies

Once loyal Imperial Citizens, these grotesque, despicable sins against nature travel aboard large Chaos Barges, ready to be deployed and wreak havoc onto worlds of the heathen enemies. Each zombie is an individual threat if not treated properly; it only takes one to infect thousands of men. However, against an organized defense, they must function as a whole in order to crush the enemy under sheer weight of numbers. The original Chaos Zombies were created from dark magic, summoned by mighty Sorcerers of the great Gods Khorne or Nurgle. The Chaos Space Marines would capture small villages and lead the people back to the barge in shackles. That’s where the ritual takes place. They are now living undead, controlled only by the will to feed on the hated enemies of Chaos. 

Zombie: WS2 BS- S3 T3 W1 I2 A1 Ld6 Sv- Pts4

Shepard: WS3 BS- S4 T4 W2 I3 A2 Ld6 Sv- Pts+7

Type: Infantry
Squad Size: 10-30
Wargear: Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs
Special Rules: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Slow and Purposeful, Zombie Plague

Zombie Plague.
The Plague Zombies are the result of a sinister virus created by Nurgle, transforming people into living corpses, bent on fulfilling Nurgle's will; this disease is highly contagious, and it can be transmitted by the merest scratch, transforming the victim into a mindless Zombie within seconds.
Every enemy model that gets killed in close combat by a unit with this rule will become infected. The infected model now shares the zombie statline. Note that Zombie Plague does not affect multi-wound models until they are reduced to a single wound. Also note that Zombie Plague only affects models classified as Infantry. The infected model now shares the zombie statline. Note that Zombie Plague does not affect multi-wound models until they are reduced to a single wound. Also note that Zombie Plague only affects models classified as Infantry.


Note: One zombie per horde may be upgraded to a Shepard for 5 points extra. The Shepard gets Virulent Jaws and Diseased Limbs for free. You may also purchase him Crushing Strength for 20 points extra.


Model: Mantic Zombies






Carriers
These bloated abominations are rare to find amongst zombie hordes, however if one is to get close to a Carrier, he must not panic and kill the creature until he is far enough away for a shot to the stomach. Carriers are zombies who have been turned into walking sacs of disease. If a Carrier is to die, the infectious diseases within its bloated form will pressurize and spew forth in a spray of filth.

WS2	BS-	S3	T3	Wo1	I2	A1	Ld6	Save-	Points: +5

Type: Infantry
Squad Size: *-
Wargear: Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs
Special Rules: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Zombie Plague, Explosion of Filth

Explosion of Filth:
If a Carrier dies, the liquid diseases stored within its stomach will spew forth, turning all who it touched into mindless corpses, further aiding the will of the Chaos Sorcerer.
Whenever a Carrier dies, place a large blast template with its center over the Carrier. Every enemy model that is fully/partially under the template receives a S4, AP- “Join Us!” hit.










*Carriers cannot be taken as an individual horde, but rather as an add-on unit to a Zombie horde.

Model: mantic Zombie with minimal Greenstuff work


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wargear:


Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs:
Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs count a close combat weapon.


Virulent Jaws and Diseased Limbs:
Virulent Jaws and Diseased Limbs count as two separate close combat weapons, as well as Poisoned.

Crushing Strength:
A model with Crushing Strength counts as being at strength 8 in close combat. Note that this does not ignore armor saves.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

> HQ:
> 
> The Red Devil:
> A powerful being, said to rip through even the heaviest battle tanks with ease, the Red Devil was first encountered on Aegis XVII after the Imperials retook the planet from a Chaos Host. He first appeared in a vision by the Apothecaries. It was a horrible vision – one of a large man sporting a giant blade and a large, rusted helmet, following behind the Commissar’s back during the victory parade. The Astropaths hastily ran to the Commissar’s chambers to warn him, but upon arrival, found only a corpse with a pool of blood where the head should have been.
> ...


I'm assuming where you said 'apothecaries' you meant astropaths?

10 + 2d6 seems a little overpowered to me. Drop it to 6,7 or 8 + 2d6. He can still pop an AV 14, but it's a little harder.

Can leadership go over 12? I've never seen one over 10, and most stats seem to cap out at 10. Sorry if I'm wrong there though.

I'll try add more input in tomorrow if you want it, I'm shattered now.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Fast Attack:

Carrion Feeders
Zombies are a prime target for flocks of ravenous birds that feed upon the corpses of the dead. It does not register in these creature’s minds that their victims are still walking, though dead as well. Once undead flesh is devoured, the carrion birds themselves get infected by the zombie plague. A single peck from these creatures is enough to infect their victims. If one is to be found in the middle of a raging swarm of Carrion Feeders, it would be advisable to turn your gun upon yourself, rather than perish under hundreds of stabbing beaks.

WS2 BS- S2 T2 Wo3 I3 A3 Ld6 Save- Points5

Type: Swarm
Squad Size: 5-10
Wargear: Fetid Beak, Wings
Special Rules: Fearless


Wings:
Multiple flaps upon these rotted, diseased wings carry Carrion Feeders through the air.
Wings make the adorned unit count as Jump Infantry in all respects.


Model: HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Heavy Support: 


Great Unclean One:


WS:4 BS:4 S:6 T:6 Wo:1 I:3 A:3 Ld:10 Sv:2+/4+ Pts:210

Type: Monstrous Creature
Squad Size: 1
Wargear: Close Combat Weapon, Mark of Nurgle, Vomit
Special Rules: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Slow and Purposeful, Eternal Warrior

Vomit:
Vomit is a shooting attack with the following profile:
Range Strength	AP Type
12” 6 3	Assault 1, Large Blast
Vomit does not affect friendly models with the Mark of Nurgle.


Model: Great Unclean One from Chaos Daemons



Spitters
Spitters are zombies whom had undergone special treatment by the Sorcerers. Acidic biles are produced within them, and by the will of the carrier, it may gather it into one large projectile and hurl it from their mouths far at a far distance.

WS:3 BS:3 S:3 T:3 Wo:1 I:3 A:1 Ld:6 Sv:- Pts:7
Type: Infantry
Squad Size: 5-10
Wargear: Volatile Acids
Special Rules: Fearless, Feel No Pain, Zombie Plague

Volatile Acids:
The Spitters’ may hurl a glob of bile at the enemy from their hyper-extended jaws.
Spitters may choose to use a different form of attack each turn. They are as follows:

High Acidity:
Range Strength	AP Type
48” 8 3	Heavy 1

Moderate Acidity:
Range Strength	AP Type
48” 4 5	Heavy 1, Small Blast


Model: Heavily converted Mantic Zombies


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

umm heavy weapon almagimate its a heavy support option with a selection of heavy weapons?


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Zombies should have a mindless rule and be I1

Khorne Sorcerer? You are having a laugh right? The most anti-fluff thing I've heard...ever


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I'm assuming where you said 'apothecaries' you meant astropaths?


It does say Astropaths 



> Can leadership go over 12? I've never seen one over 10, and most stats seem to cap out at 10. Sorry if I'm wrong there though.


Right you are! Thanks for the reminder.



> Khorne Sorcerer? You are having a laugh right? The most anti-fluff thing I've heard...ever


I said in the intro that I'm working on the fluff. Don't worry about that.



> Zombies should have a mindless rule and be I1


I tried that. Plus that's incorrect fluff-wise. The zombies are guided by the Chaos Sorcerors - much like the Tyranids.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nightfish is right there, you need to change that. Tzeentch would be a better bet.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Imperials retook the planet from a Chaos Host. He first appeared in a vision by the *Apothecaries*.


I meant that bit. Shouldn't the Apothecary bit say astropath? If not my bad, but that makes a lot mroe sense lol


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah, right. Thank you!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> The Red Devil = Pyramid head?


You read the intro or interperted that on your own?:wink: I don't understand your question, but if you're asking who Pyramid Head is, he's like Nemesis, but 10X better and from Silent Hill.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

No worries mate.

It would make more sense to have the zombies initiative to 1...Maybe have their stat line as I2, but give them an upgrade for pts that increases it to 4 or 5? Maybe even 6 depending on the point cost.

Or you could have a special rule where if a certain model is on the table, the I is raised to whatever.

Or you could have a leader model, like a sergeant in a tactical squad, that when you add him to the squad (for poitns of course) he raises his squads initiative.

Just some ideas.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah yes, good point you rose there ultra. I forgot to mention that Zombies squads may get a Horde Boss at 10 points, not including their Mark. They then may have an ability called "crushing strength" that doubles their S, but doesn't pierce armor.

The reason I'm so reluctant to reduce their In is because Khorne zombies will have a hard time if they anything lower than SM, and Nurgle zombies will remain lower than most anyway.

Also, since you're giving some good thought into this, Ultra111, have some Rep!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm off to bed now so will offer more input tomorrow. Keep working on it, this has potential!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks! Can't wait to put up the painted pics once my order come in!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Regardless zombies in any game have always had low I. A player who uses them makes sure he outnumbers his opponent by at least 3-1. Ask any Vampire Counts player. 

Secondly giving mark of khorne gives not only S but fleet whilst nurgle only gains +1 toughness. Either remove fleet or give more benefits to nurgle blessed zombies or reduce points cost of nurgle marked zombies. I may have missed them but I saw no bloodletter entry in this list?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Well Although it'd be useless at I1, Zombies win in hordes in EVERYTHING... You'd be talking about groups of 20+ Zombies, hitting on 6s (This shows them having to bite you) with Instakill (Because if you get bitten, you're doomed.

You'd have to give them No armour saves, no Invul to show how easy it would be to rip them apart.

But this was a brilliant read dude  Love full profiles like this! +Rep


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Regardless zombies in any game have always had low I. A player who uses them makes sure he outnumbers his opponent by at least 3-1. Ask any Vampire Counts player.


This isn't a Vampire counts army, and there are plenty of armies you can play if you want to outnumber your opponent (Orks, Tyranids, or IG) this is a semi-horde army, where you focus upon the quality of your combat, and the survival of certain units.



> Secondly giving mark of khorne gives not only S but fleet whilst nurgle only gains +1 toughness. Either remove fleet or give more benefits to nurgle blessed zombies or reduce points cost of nurgle marked zombies. I may have missed them but I saw no bloodletter entry in this list?


I tested the Marks many times, and many times they either proved too powerful, or not powerful enough. Like this they are almost perfectly balanced. Because paying 8 points for a zombie at T5, but a 6+ save and S3 balances out - theyu don't need more power.

As of the Bloodletters, I did make an entry for them, but with the Hunters they proved uterly useless, so I scrapped them. May go back to them though.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Well Although it'd be useless at I1, Zombies win in hordes in EVERYTHING... You'd be talking about groups of 20+ Zombies, hitting on 6s (This shows them having to bite you) with Instakill (Because if you get bitten, you're doomed.
> 
> You'd have to give them No armour saves, no Invul to show how easy it would be to rip them apart.
> 
> But this was a brilliant read dude  Love full profiles like this! +Rep


Thanks ROT! As for what you said, as stated in the above post I'm not looking to outnumber anyone, but simply dish out heavy damage while also having larger-than-normal size squads to help them survive longer. And about the no armour save: It isn't easy to rip a zombie apart. Even blowing off their limbs won't kill them. Anything but the head and they'll keep on moving!

+Rep. (edit, damnit, sorry, I have to... uh... you know, spread some love to others before I spread more love unto you. Now replace the word "love" with the word "Rep"... :wink


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well maybe replace any armour save with feel no pain. It might work better.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Well maybe replace any armour save with feel no pain. It might work better.


Hmmm... now there's an idea... Alright, done! Here's yours...


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe your right, I'm just so used to it being Isaac Haze vs Zombies..
And we all know if Isaac Haze was in 40k he'd be:

WS10 BS10 S20 T100 W100 I10 AOver9000 Ld12 Sv 1+

 But Maybe you'd have to take Head-shots into account against the Zombies; Because the more you make them strong; You have to make them equally as disposable, else the point value will continue to rocket upwards!

Could say every weapon Vs a Zombie counts as Rending (The 6 being a clean removal of the Head)

Will be watching this closely


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Maybe your right, I'm just so used to it being Isaac Haze vs Zombies..
> And we all know if Isaac Haze was in 40k he'd be:
> 
> WS10 BS10 S20 T100 W100 I10 AOver9000 Ld12 Sv 1+
> ...


AMAZING!!!! THANKS! I'll definately use this.

Edit: Okay, applied to all zombie units, (i.e. Hunters, Burrowers, Zombies, Runners). If you check the "Zombies" entry, it says that every shooting/close combat attack counts as Rending.


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great idea and I'm looking forward to pics and updates after some games, wanna see Pyramid the most. 

Perhaps a unit that is similiar to a swarm. Arms and body parts that continue to live and go forward. Mangled bodies so messed up they can't stand but never the less go onward to wreak havoc. Arms, lower body, head attached to arm, even alien corpses. 

Also a unit of severly destroyed zombies, weaker than regular ones but still trouble if swarmed by them. I don't see a mortar or artillary shot stopping the wounded from the living.

Also nothing in the army should be affected by Ld, either they're nightmares that only know how to inflict fear or they're mindless to where they have no clue to what it is.

edit: also ever hear of Fantasy's The Cursed Company, awesome dogs of war unit

SPECIAL RULES “Join us in damnation…” As part of Kreugar’s curse, any foe slain by him or one of his
company are withered by dark magic, their flesh ageing as if
decades had passed in the blink of an eye. The lifeless victim is
instantly enslaved to the will of Richter, rising to accompany him
in his eternal curse.

If any model within the Cursed Company (including Kreugar
himself) slays a model with only 1 wound on its starting profile,
then one Skeleton is created in its place. Models created in this
way are added to the Cursed Company, and are armed in the
same manner as the Company. The Victory points value of the

unit is unaffected. This rule counts only for models that are
killed in close combat, and not for models killed in any other
way (for example, running down fleeing troops).

Might wanna tone down zombies but make it to where if they kill an enemy with 1 wound (at the beginning) they come back as a zombie. Have a tough fight? Oh look a weak unit. Bam! guys are back to full size and than some!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

My take on what you zombies profile should be:WS:2 BS:- S:3 T:4 W:1 I:2 A:1(2) Ld:7 Sv:- Pts:3

Units Size: 10+

Special rules:
Infected: On the roll of a 6 the model is infected. To represent this the wounded model must take a moral check at the beginning of each turn to determine if the model has succumb to the virus, if the moral check is failed, the model takes a wound.

Feeding frenzy: If the model is not within 12" of a chaos sorcerer the model must move its maximum distance towards the nearest target within LOS. 

Stubborn

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

ooooh I like your infected rule gen.

Imagine that; Mighty Marneus Calgar rolls a 4 and succumbs to the virus. Mwuahahaha.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

How many wounds does calgar have? 4? If so then you would be hard pressed to kill him with that, but it could happen.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm being honest here, this is pretty bad.

First of all, a Khornate Sorcerer...
That speaks for itself, those two things are mutually exclusive, if a worshipper of Khorne becomes a Sorcerer, Khorne would disown or kill him.


Second, Nurgle created the Zombie Plague, although I suppose alternate fluff for 'Zombies' of other gods.

Khorne: Though Daemonic possession, Khorne can spread a contagious bloodlust through a people, turning them into mindless animals intent on little more than slaughter.

Nurgle: Zombie Plague, we already know this.

Tzeench: He probably wouldn't bother.

Slaanesh: I can't see him doing it either.


I think the Zombies should have separate statlines for the two different kinds of Zombie, and you should only really be able to take one 'faction' in an army.

Khorne: 3 points a model.
WS3 BS- S3 T3 W1 I3 A1(2) Ld6 Sv-
Two CCW.
Furious Charge, Fearless, Fleet, Mindless Fury!, Contagious Possession.

Mindless Fury!
Khornate 'Zombies' are subject to the Rage USR, unless any model in the unit is within 12" of a Chaos Lord (their HQ choice, since a Sorcerer is not an option).

Contagious Possession.
If an enemy unit loses a combat against Khornate 'Zombies', and fall back as a result, then every surviving model is possessed by a Daemon.
Every model that gets possessed is added to the unit of Khornate Zombies (split them evently in a multiple combat), lose all Wargear that can be used as a weapon, and count as having two CCW, they also gain the Furious Charge, Fearless, Fleet, Mindless Fury!, and Contagious Possession special rules.


Plague Zombies: 3 points a model.
WS2 BS- S3 T3 W1 I2 A1 Ld6 Sv-
Hands and teeth, Defensive Grenades.
Feel No Pain, Zombie Plague, Lurching Gait.

Zombie Plague.
The Plague Zombies are the result of a sinister virus created by Nurgle, transforming people into living corpses, bent on fulfilling Nurgle's will; this disease is highly contagious, and it can be transmitted by the merest scratch, transforming the victim into a mindless Zombie in seconds.
At the end of every round of a combat, roll a Toughness test for every killed model that belongs to a unit that was, at the beginning of the combat, engaged with any models with this special rule; for every test failed, that model immediately joins the unit of Plague Zombies (distribute evenly if there are multiple units), any models joining this way lose all pieces of Wargear which can be used as a weapon, gain Defensive Grenades, and the Feel No Pain, Zombie Plague, and Lurching Gait special rules.

Lurching Gait.
Plague Zombies are naturally slow and ponderous, due to rotting flesh, missing limbs, or any number of other horrible deformities.
A model with this rule has the Slow and Purposeful USR, however if any model in the unit is withing 12" of a Sorcerer of Nurgle, they also gain the Move Through Cover USR.


Those are my suggestions, take them or leave them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Instead of khornate zombies, maybe we could have something like this:

Savages/Brutes(to haloy?)/Blood Taken WS:3 BS:- S:3 T:3 W:1 I:3 A:1 LD:8 SV:-

Slot: Troops

Size:10-20

Special Rules: Stubborn, Red Haze, Furious Charge.

Red Haze: If the unit is not within 6" or attached to a Gore Shepherd, the model must move its maximum distance toward the nearest enemy unit within LOS.

Wargear:CCW, 

Gore Shepherd

WS:5 BS:0 S:4 T:4 W:2 I:4 A:2 LD:9 Sv:5+

Slot: Elite

Size:1-10

Special Rules: The Skull Guide, Furious charge, Fearless.

The Skull Guide: Each member of the Unit may be broken off an placed in another unit as a skull guide. This unit has the IC special rule and grants the fearless USR to the unit.

Wargear: Skull Blade( counts as PW)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Instead of khornate zombies, maybe we could have something like this:
> 
> Savages/Brutes(to haloy?)/Blood Taken WS:3 BS:- S:3 T:3 W:1 I:3 A:1 LD:8 SV:-
> 
> ...


Now that sounds good.
But detaching dudes should work like Wolf Guard, because granting your enemy an extra bunch of Kill Points is just weak


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Also nothing in the army should be affected by Ld, either they're nightmares that only know how to inflict fear or they're mindless to where they have no clue to what it is.


They're all fearless:wink:



> Perhaps a unit that is similiar to a swarm. Arms and body parts that continue to live and go forward. Mangled bodies so messed up they can't stand but never the less go onward to wreak havoc. Arms, lower body, head attached to arm, even alien corpses.


Absolutely beautiful! +Rep!



> Might wanna tone down zombies but make it to where if they kill an enemy with 1 wound (at the beginning) they come back as a zombie. Have a tough fight? Oh look a weak unit. Bam! guys are back to full size and than some!


I toyed around with that idea, but realized it was too cheap. Therefore I made my fe make a T test. I had 27 Plague Zombies assault 15 Termagants. 1 Gaunt survived. 7 were now mine!! MUAHAHAHA!!!:laugh:



> Khorne: Though Daemonic possession, Khorne can spread a contagious bloodlust through a people, turning them into mindless animals intent on little more than slaughter.
> 
> Nurgle: Zombie Plague, we already know this.
> 
> ...


Now there's some good fluff fora Khorne "Sorcerer" I'll try to find a name for this chap . Also, I'm glad you share my point of view on Tzeentch and Slaanesh not being a part of this.


As for the rest of your stats you gave me... WUNDERBAR! I'll give those a test run! the only thing I'd change is the S&P on the Plague Zombies. I'm not too crazy about that idea.

@gen.Ahab: Thanks for the input, but my mind is set on Chaos zombies . They'll be awsome to paint that way; Khorne zombies will have white-tan skin, but covered in blood, and Nurgle will have green-gray skin.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright, guys. May I have your attention please... "Uh, in episode 214-" "MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE!" *cough* alright, I'm now calling a vote on which stats to use for the zombies. Winterous' or mine. I personally love Winterous' more than mine, but it's hard to part with my carefully written stats :sad:, so I'll call a vote.


Winterous: *1 vote*

Khorne: 3 points a model.
WS3 BS- S3 T3 W1 I3 A1(2) Ld6 Sv-
Two CCW.
Furious Charge, Fearless, Fleet, Mindless Fury!, Contagious Possession.

Mindless Fury!
Khornate 'Zombies' are subject to the Rage USR, unless any model in the unit is within 12" of a Chaos Lord (their HQ choice, since a Sorcerer is not an option).

Contagious Possession.
If an enemy unit loses a combat against Khornate 'Zombies', and fall back as a result, then every surviving model is possessed by a Daemon.
Every model that gets possessed is added to the unit of Khornate Zombies (split them evently in a multiple combat), lose all Wargear that can be used as a weapon, and count as having two CCW, they also gain the Furious Charge, Fearless, Fleet, Mindless Fury!, and Contagious Possession special rules.


Plague Zombies: 3 points a model.
WS2 BS- S3 T3 W1 I2 A1 Ld6 Sv-
Hands and teeth, Defensive Grenades.
Feel No Pain, Zombie Plague, Lurching Gait.

Zombie Plague.
The Plague Zombies are the result of a sinister virus created by Nurgle, transforming people into living corpses, bent on fulfilling Nurgle's will; this disease is highly contagious, and it can be transmitted by the merest scratch, transforming the victim into a mindless Zombie in seconds.
At the end of every round of a combat, roll a Toughness test for every killed model that belongs to a unit that was, at the beginning of the combat, engaged with any models with this special rule; for every test failed, that model immediately joins the unit of Plague Zombies (distribute evenly if there are multiple units), any models joining this way lose all pieces of Wargear which can be used as a weapon, gain Defensive Grenades, and the Feel No Pain, Zombie Plague, and Lurching Gait special rules.

Lurching Gait.
Plague Zombies are naturally slow and ponderous, due to rotting flesh, missing limbs, or any number of other horrible deformities.
A model with this rule has the Slow and Purposeful USR, however if any model in the unit is withing 12" of a Sorcerer of Nurgle, they also gain the Move Through Cover USR.


DestroyerHive: 

Plague Zombies:
WS:3 BS:- S:3 T:4(5) Wo:1 I:3 A:1(2) Ld:8 Sv:- Pts:8

Type: Infantry
Squad Size: 10-30
Wargear: Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs,
Special Rules: Feel No Pain, Fearless, Join Us!, Killing Blow

Join Us!: 
After every round of close combat, every enemy defeated in battle must take a Toughness Test. If failed, that model joins the assaulting squad in question, and will share the same mark. Note that this only applies to models that are considered Infantry.


Killing Shot:
Zombies are vile creatures that, unlike normal men, cannot be felled by mortal wounds. Instead, one must sever the head from the torso to fully kill these creatures.
Every attack, whether in close combat or shooting, directed towards this unit counts as Rending. 


Khorne Zombies:
WS:3 BS:- S:3(4) T:4 Wo:1 I:3 A:1(2) Ld:8 Sv:- Pts:8

Type: Infantry
Squad Size: 10-30
Wargear: Slavering Jaws and Rotted Limbs, Fleet, Furious Charge
Special Rules: Feel No Pain, Fearless, Join Us!, Killing Blow


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

This looks pretty interesting so far. 

You could add plague marines as an elites choice to add a bit of firepower to support your zombies. Or you could use them as "sergents" for zombie hordes, but that would be a bit odd concidering they have guns but the rest of their squad doesnt. Just thought Id throw that out there for thought.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks both of you!

@evilbeaver2: I considered it, but figured it coincides with the fluff. What happens is that chaos sorcerers want to control their own armies of chaos, so they create zombies from captured populations. The chaos fleet then drops off the zombies onto a planet that aren't worth astartes lives, along with the sorcerers to guide them. After the fleet abandkns them, they are essentially left to rot.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I still don't see why Khorne would have anything to do with zombies, but its your call.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I still don't see why Khorne would have anything to do with zombies, but its your call.


Ever play Left 4 Dead?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You mean a disease? Not his department.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

> I still don't see why Khorne would have anything to do with zombies, but its your call.


It's stretching it, but maybe khorne created them because he realised the amount of death zombies would create, especially if they, say, came from some massive graveyard in the middle of the night. Plus if the zombie died that could be another skull for the skull throne. This is stretching the line very tightly, but you could probably bend it in some way like that.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the support Ultra. As for you gen.ahab, please quit your pestering me, I'll work out the fluff surrounding the army. Constructive critism will be accepted, but if you can't offer any advice, please don't bother posting.

Thank you.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> HQ:
> 
> The Red Devil:
> 
> ...


I've already made some notes on this, so refer back to that.


********************************************************************************************




DestroyerHive said:


> Khorne Sorcerer
> 
> WS:4 BS:4 S:4(5) T:4 Wo:3 I:4 A:2(3) Ld:10 Sv:3+ Pts:140
> 
> ...


Big fluff problem here, khorne=anti-sorcerer. Either replace khorne with tzeentch and change blood for the blood god special rule, or get red of unit all together.


********************************************************************************************




DestroyerHive said:


> Nurgle Sorcerer
> 
> WS:4 BS:4 S:4 T:4(5) Wo:3 I:4 A:2(3) Ld:10 Sv:3+ Pts:140
> 
> ...


don't know if any chaos god other than Tzeentch has sorcerers, if so then ok. I would have thought a T +2 would be a bit too powerful, the +1 would be suffice.





DestroyerHive said:


> Elite:
> 
> Burrowers:
> 
> ...


What happens after this? is that unit in combat?






DestroyerHive said:


> Hunters:
> 
> WS:5 BS:- S:5 T:4 Wo:2 I:3 A:3 Ld:8 Sv:2+ Pts:30
> 
> ...


Power weapons double the users strength, so that means if they have counts as power weapons, their strength is 10, making the inhuman strength role obsolete. Think about it, why would you choose 1 attack at S8 over 3 attacks at S10? You wouldn't  I would say do not have the counts-as power weapons, but make them rending attacks.



DestroyerHive said:


> The Hunter’s Prey:
> Hunters prowl undetected around enemy lines, leaping onto bunkers and dashing through forests, searching for their victim…
> Hunters arrive from reserve within a secretly nominated piece of difficult terrain. As such, they are not affected by mishap, and if they are to scatter off the difficult terrain, or within 1” of an enemy model, reduce the scatter distance. If there is no room for them to enter play, they are removed as casualties. Hunters must attempt to assault the enemy HQ that was nominated as “the prey”. When/if “the prey” has been killed, the Hunters revert to instinctive behavior and may be used as willed by the owning player. In addition, due to their brutal efficiency, only one squad of Hunters may be taken per battle.


Not sure I like this rule. What if there is no difficult terrain? I would say infiltrate or scout would be better, and allow them to enter play from any table edge. If you want to include the HQ rule, the rule could say "Hunters have a natural sight that identifies the enemy leader. Hunters must always move as quickly towards and assault a HQ unit if there is one on the table. They have the infiltrate rule and may enter from the closest table edge to the enemy HQ." Something like that?




DestroyerHive said:


> Troops:
> Zombies
> 
> 
> ...


Decrease the T to 3, I to 2, and Ld to 5. Gives them a more zombie-feel, and makes it fairer for 5 points a model. There should be a limit on how many models can be turned in the 'join us!' special rule, otherwise you could have a horde of 50 running around. Just would be stupid lol
Like the rending rule.

I would say add in another Troops choice as well. 1 Troop choice sucks arse :laugh:



DestroyerHive said:


> Fast Attack:
> 
> Runners:
> 
> ...


Sacrificing resilience would give them a 2 or T, not a T which equals space marine armour  Although i do see what you have done with toughness. I would say decrease T to 3, but increase the special rule so they can have fleet of foot or furious charge, something like that.

I would say you need some long range. I know this could be difficult with a zombie army, but you could say have a unit that is a combination on merged flesh and weapon, so like a zombie-turret combination. This is Chaos after all!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Thanks for the support Ultra. As for you gen.ahab, please quit your pestering me, I'll work out the fluff surrounding the army. Constructive critism will be accepted, but if you can't offer any advice, please don't bother posting.
> 
> Thank you.


Dude, I am just trying to tell you the fluff doesn’t support khonrate zombies, but if you don't want to hear that its fine. Good luck.

My suggestion would be to change the name and the fluff a bit to have them be just some average imperial civs who have been touched by khorne and are now mad with anger and hate to the point where that all their being is devoted entirely to murder.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Technically Gen's comments are constructive because he is pointing out MAJOR loop holes that would get a lot of people annoyed


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

He has said that the fluff isn't finished. but seeing as we don't know your level of knowledge on fluff, gen was just pointing it out. I'm sure he meant no harm mate.

Anyway lets get back on topic!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> My suggestion would be to change the name and the fluff a bit to have them be just some average imperial civs who have been toughed by khorne and are now mad with anger and hate to the point where that all their being is devoted entirely to murder.


I had that floating around for a while...




> Technically Gen's comments are constructive because he is pointing out MAJOR loop holes that would get a lot of people annoyed


I KNOW there's no such thing as Khorne Sorcerers! I've been playing Chaos since 3rd ed!:ireful2: That's why I start with the name, and then work out the fluff later which is why this is still a beta.

On that note, I was thinking along the lines of a Khorne Lord that forces a possessed spirit upon half of the captives that have been turned into zombies by Nurgle. That way, they can spread the infection, and still be Khornate at the same time. Suggestions?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> On that note, I was thinking along the lines of a Khorne Lord that forces a possessed spirit upon half of the captives that have been turned into zombies by Nurgle. That way, they can spread the infection, and still be Khornate at the same time. Suggestions?


Not sure how that would work, a model being both Khorne and Nurgle "/...
What you think of my suggestions above?

Edit - whoop into my 700th post


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Before yet another thread spirals down the route of disruption; Destroyer, He's trying to help you, through tough critical analysis.

And Gen, remember, if people are taking it the wrong way; Don't keep at it, Just tone it down. I don't want to see another argument here!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Not sure how that would work, a model being both Khorne and Nurgle "/...
> What you think of my suggestions above?


You know what? I think you guys are right. Maybe I'm going overboard with the whole Khorne thing. Let's just take Nurgle zombies - it'll make more sense.

Edit - alright, I'm changing up the 1st page posts now.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> On that note, I was thinking along the lines of a Khorne Lord that forces a possessed spirit upon half of the captives that have been turned into zombies by Nurgle. That way, they can spread the infection, and still be Khornate at the same time. Suggestions?


It seems like far more cooperation than is usual for the dark gods. Not really sure how to resolve that.

Edit: Good choice, dude.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Exactly what I though gen.
And good decision Hive.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, so I took out the Mark/Psychic power of Khorne, Runners and Bloodthirsters. I also took out Burrowers; not because they're Khorne, but because they just don't seem that useful.

Edit - Okay, everything's been corrected. I would, however like some input on the basic Zombie statline. I changed it a bit from the previous suggestion.

Thank you all for your support!
DH


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I just had an idea; how about plague flies?

Carriers: WS:3 BS:3 S:3 T:4 W:2 I:2 A:1 Ld:7 Sv:6+

Special rules: FNP, Stubborn, POP.
Wargear: Fly Cannon, CCW.

Unit size:1-4

May add one zombie for 3(5?) points per zombie up to a total of 15.

Pop: If a carrier is killed in CC he will explode, spewing releasing his deadly cargo of plague flies over his attackers; if he is killed in CC, every enemy unit within 3" of the model takes a single S:4 Ap:5 wound.

Pestilence Cannon: 
Zombie Plague: Range: 48" S:4 Ap:- Heavy 3, Blast.
Special rule, every unit who takes a wound is turned into a zombie.

Destroyer Plague: Range 48" S:4 Ap:- Heavy 1, Blast.
Special rules: Infected! 

Infected!: IF a model is wounded the wounded model explodes, doing 1 S:4 AP- wound to all units within 3". IF that model takes a wound, it is now infected.

Plague Acid: Range: 48" S:7 Ap:3 Heavy 1, Blast.


What do you think?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, that sounds great! Except I'm not really getting a visual of what these should look like... Are they like a cross between Boomers and Spitters from Left 4 Dead, or something else?

You gave me an idea though. Maybe for every 10 zombie models, one may be upgraded to a Carrier for +5 points. If they carrier gets killed, every enemy model within 6" gets hit by a S3 hit, with the Zombie Plague rule as detailed in the "Zombies" page. So basically, you die, you're now a zombie.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kind of, it only just popped into my head so it needs A LOT of refinement. And yeah, that’s kind of the image I am getting


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, very good. Thanks for the idea! I'll definately look into it. Have some Rep!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Hooray for an exclusively Plague Zombie army!
Now we're getting somewhere :>

Alright, those Carriers sound cool, and upgrading some of them into a unit of regular Zombies is a great idea.
I think that the Pop! thing shouldn't be a distance, but when one is killed in CC, every unit engaged with the unit of Zombies the Carrier belonged to suffers D6 S3 hits, which cause infection as normal, and this includes ICs, so they get their own batch of hits 

I don't dig the shooting attacks though.

And here's an idea, how about a type of zombie which is supposed to kamikaze?
They're filled with acid or something, kinda like Spore Mines, and each one can make a single S6 AP3 attack instead of their regular attacks, and every one that hits removes a model from the unit, since they explode.
With 2d6+6 Armour penetration of course


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> And here's an idea, how about a type of zombie which is supposed to kamikaze?
> They're filled with acid or something, kinda like Spore Mines, and each one can make a single S6 AP3 attack instead of their regular attacks, and every one that hits removes a model from the unit, since they explode.
> With 2d6+6 Armour penetration of course Independent Character (p47 40k 5th)


To do that they'd have to be fast, and to be fast they'd have to be Khorne... Aaaah...:read:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well.... yeah. The best way to do it would be to refine the shooting rules. Also, perhaps some form of transport would help? Something like a Gorgon?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

just went to go see Resident Evil: Afterlife and the Executioner zombie was one of my favourite things of all times maybe a HQ like him if you ever needed a Khorne HQ (Not to stir that which has settled) or just another Nurgle HQ his weapon was pretty bad ass I was thinking

Executioner: 270
HQ:
Independent Character:

WS BS S T I W A Ld Sv
6 3 5 6 1 4 4 10 3+

Special Rules: FNP, Independent Character, Throw Weapon, Tough, Hammer Axe

Hammer Axe:
The Executioners blade can be used as either a Hammer or a Axe so to show this in game He can split his attacks between either a Thunder Hammer or as an axe which doubles his strength and allows him to strike at I 5.

Throw Weapon:
An Executioner can through his hammer 6" with the following profile, however he must either assault the unit that he threw it at or move towards its location to "pick" the hammer back up

Range S Type
6" 10 Rending, Assault


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

hippypancake said:


> Throw Weapon:
> An Executioner can through his hammer 6" with the following profile, however he must either assault the unit that he threw it at or move towards its location to "pick" the hammer back up
> 
> Range S Type
> 6" 10 Rending, Assault


Really, no, that complicates the game a lot, and that's a bad thing.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

not really it's just a quick alteration of Arjac's rule and if you're in six inches of the mother fucker to throw it I always assumed that naturally you would assault them afterwards?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Arjac's hammer automatically returns, this guy's some crazy zombie daemon thing, why doesn't his KNIFE automatically return?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm touche mate touche I guess we could drop that bit


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I already have the Red Devil! I don't need more executioners!!!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Any thoughts on a transport?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Or long-range?


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

transportation? any one whos seena zombie flick, or slasher movie knows they move super slow. however the hero always seems to loose track of whats chasing them to have it pop up infront of them. i say that specail character ish duded should have 

" i'm infront of you"

if the enemy cannot draw line of sight to this unit you may remove it and deepstrike it on the following turn as you would for decent of angels.

maybe even throw in a few plague carrier type critters, maybe big critters that thrive in the virus, such as giant flay's and the like that act as rhinos/chimerias but for more points with the skimmer rule.

on for long range? there are several instances of projectile vomit of a curosive nature, or in left 4 dead terms acid puke. could up the points costs and lower the AP on missle launcher and call that good. i'd say take them on a small unit of zombies that mutated to fit ranged assault only, like this

WS 1 BS 4 STR 1 T 3 W 1 INT 1 A 1 SV - 6 points a model

add vomit cannon for 25 point fires with profile:

acidic vomit str 8 ap 2 48" heavy 1

or

bile vomit str 3 ap 4 Heavy 1 small blast.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice suggestion about the spitters. As for the transports, i dunno...


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

eh, tansports are hard.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

How about one deathguard marine per zombie unit to ask as a shepherd?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh, picking off a T5, 3+ save, FnP model with a Plasma gun in a squad of 100 zombies isn't too easy :grin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I hope you are kidding.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Meh, picking off a T5, 3+ save, FnP model with a Plasma gun in a squad of 100 zombies isn't too easy :grin:


Thats what Vindicare's are for 

100?!:shok:

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He was over-stating the numbers.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

By a shot and a half! Some sort of 'Rotting Tide' 

Given the 'shepherd' idea; Wouldnt something like the Arco Flagellants needing a Priest type thing be a good idea?

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never played, or even seen, a sisters army. Explain, please.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not too up on them either but i understand that they require you to field a priest in order to control them, as they are so unpredictable when released.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Then, yes, something to that effect.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Alrighty! Give me a min to think something up

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

How about this:
Because Zombies are walking corpses with no mind of their own and are as likely to shuffle towards the nearest corpse as they are to attack the enemy: Instead of the 'Horde Boss' upgrade; make it 'Zombie Keeper'

One Model in the squad of zombies must be a Zombie Keeper. These specially trained Death Guard Marines are responsible for seeing that the zombies are herded in the direction of the enemy without too many of them wandering astray in the frenzy of battle or getting distracted by a fresh kill. (Even zombies have to eat )

WS:4 BS:4 S:4 T:5 W:1 I:4 A:2 LD:9 Sv:3+
Type: Infantry
Wargear: Plague armor, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Frag and Krak Grenades
Special Rules: DeathGuard standard Special Rules, Herd, Immune to Zombie Plague

Herd:
_The Zombie Keeper is responsible for getting his charges into battle. If any unit of Zombies looses their Zombie Keeper, the Zombie Keeper in a squad will round up the stray Zombies and add them to his own._ Any unit of zombies, who has lost their Keeper, that falls back within 24" of the Zombie Keeper of this unit is removed and immediately placed in this unit.

Plague Armor:
Plague armor is a specially made suit of Power Armor which renders the wearer immune to the effects of Zombie Plague in the event they are struck by one of their charges in the heat of battle.

Upgrades:
Plamsa Pistol 15pts
Power Sword 15pts
Power Fist 25pts

Without out a Chaos Codex to refer to, I'm limited to what i can remember about Chaos Marines.
Melta Bombs?! Combi Wepaons?! As other possible upgrades?! I have the memory of a goldfish XD

SGMAlice


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think there should be any plague marines since they would ruin the "Only Zombie" army idea maybe just a smart zombie that is tougher and...well smarter (scary thought) it has happened in some movies that another zombie controls the rest of the horde through intellect.

As for transports...there really is no logical way they would have a transport just make them nid-ish and have them be a foot slogging army? food for thought mate


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would make it more like so:
Plague Shephard
WS:4 BS:4 S:4 T:5 W:1 I:3-4(idk) A:2 LD:9 Sv:3+
special rules: whatever a deathguard marine has + shepherd of the flock.

Shepherd of The Flock: if a unit of plague zombies is upgraded with this unit the unit may now board transports. Also, remove all movement rules, idk.

At hippy, 
Most zombie plagues, if not all, are started by the deathguard and if they could herd their zombies into some form of "plague cart" then, for one, it would look great and it would allow them to move because, without transports, they would be shot to hell.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I've updated my entry with the WS BS and so on and the DeathGuard standard Special Rules thing (Thanks Gen.Ahab )

Zombie Keeper, Plague Shepherd/Squig Eater... the name is unimportant.

@HippyPancake: I don't see why not. They all love Pappa Nurgle just the same and i was unaware that it was 'Zombies Only' If so then i apologise to the OP.

@Gen.Ahab: Any objections to the 'Herd' Special Rule? I thought it was a good idea to be honest.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would just give them something like this: corpse horde
Corpse horde: if a unit of zombies doesn't have/losses their plague shepherd the unit must move the maximum number of " toward the nearest enemy unit within LOS.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> I would just give them something like this: corpse horde
> Corpse horde: if a unit of zombies doesn't have/losses their plague shepherd the unit must move the maximum number of " toward the nearest enemy unit within LOS.


Retains the arco flagellant idea and therefore the need for a Zombie Keeper/Plague Shepherd; It could be used i suppose but isn't a reason not to use what i suggested, so we can count that as a viable idea as well.
Its down to the OP to decide it would seem.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, closes enemy unit within 24".


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Squads of 10-50 then?:wink: also, I'm not too fond of the Plague Marine idea. The Horde Boss is good eniugh.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Squads of 10-50 then?:wink: also, I'm not too fond of the Plague Marine idea. The Horde Boss is good eniugh.


Bah! Balls to ya then!  I won't bother suggesting anything in future. Pfft! 

Methinks its best to stick to 10-30. Even 50 is too many.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe you should include them as a troops choice then? It would still be quite fluffy.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I still say no plague marines >.> and 10-30 sounds best because with 50 per slot you could have 300 zombies in a single game...without taking up any room in the other slots


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Maybe you should include them as a troops choice then? It would still be quite fluffy.


I agree, and I've got plenty of 'em at home, but they just don't fit the "zombie" theme well, methinks. They could be like an Honour Guard to the Nurgle Sorcerers though. That would make for a pretty interesting unit.




> I still say no plague marines >.> and 10-30 sounds best because with 50 per slot you could have 300 zombies in a single game...without taking up any room in the other slots


Thank you for saving me money! :drinks:


I'm going to make the Spitter stats now.

Also, are there ANY suggestions on how to make Runners without having to revert to another Chaos God, because I just ordered 30!!??!?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

hmm that bit is hard I suggest for a fast moving zombie you revert to....fuck I don't really have a suggestion for this one sorry. Maybe you could say that they are just really hungry compared to the others? xD


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Plague Dogs?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Zombie Dogs. a'la Resident Evil crossed with Kroot Hounds?

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Zombie Dogs. a'la Resident Evil crossed with Kroot Hounds?





> Plague Dogs?


You mean Hunters? 


I put up the Spitter stats in the Heavy Support section on page 1.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kind of. You could use the new mantic zombies and dire hounds. That's what the hunters were? Oops. Give them fleet and put them in FA.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> You could use the new mantic zombies and dire hounds.


That's exactly what I'm doing!



> Give them fleet and put them in FA.


They have the Beast rule, which means they can Fleet and Assault 12".

Also, they're not neccessarily Fast Attack, but rather a specialized unit made specifically for eliminating the enemy HQ.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

eep! ah, yes, my apologies.
I'm out of suggestions for the moment.

EDIT: Flying Zombies?

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

"That's exactly what I'm doing"
Don't get pissy. We(I) can just as easily say fuck it stop trying to help.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

zombie crows a'la Resident Evil? xD


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Don't get pissy. We(I) can just as easily say fuck it stop trying to help.


I meant it in a joking manner, perhaps I should have used a period instead, or used a smily face ?



> EDIT: Flying Zombies?


Hmmm... Strapping some wings to my Runners may look intersting... I don't know though. I mean, how effective would 12" moving zombies be? Maybe if we use my original idea with the Rending Claws on them though...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> zombie crows a'la Resident Evil? xD


Better than my suggestion of Flying Zombies! :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, that would have been better.
@ cows idea,
Their S would 1, 2 at best, so would be almost useless. That and they would be a royal bitch and a half to model.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wouldn't zombie crows need to be fielded on swarm bases though? That _would_ be neat!

Maybe something like, Jump Infantry, 3 wounds, 3 attacks, Feel No Pain, 7 points each? Deep Strike even?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Wouldn't zombie crows need to be fielded on swarm bases though? That _would_ be neat!
> 
> Maybe something like, Jump Infantry, 3 wounds, 3 attacks, Feel No Pain, 7 points each? Deep Strike even?


a'la Scarabs/Rippers, yes.
I still think flying Zombies is a good idea 

SGMAlice


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Better than my suggestion of Flying Zombies! :laugh:
> 
> SGMAlice


I would give the comissar my gun if I saw a flying zombie

You could use the zombie crows as a swarm base maybe? or they could be really fucking huge crows?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

In the book "Dark Apostle" (or was it Creed?) the Chaos dudes turn humans into essentially skeletong with wings and Rending Claws. Kathartes, they're called. I think those would look awsome in a zombie army!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have an idea!! Any of you played Doom3?
CHERUBS!!!










Badass babies! Flying little frickers annoy the hell out of me in game.

SGMAlice


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

don't really know anything you could convert to FLYING DAEMON BEHBEHS!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ah yes, the Cherubs. Just walkin' down a dark corridor. Everythin' normal. Someone's crying, okay... AH! WTH!!! DIE DIE DIE!!! What the hell was - AH AH!!! Fly-babies. genius!

But I don't think I'll make any of those. I'm not _that _good with greenstuff . 

Also guys, we should keep in mind that so far this army had little tactical variety. We'll need to think up some good tactical units. Hell, even Orks have Buggies, Deffkoptas and Kommandos!:laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Zombies driving Tanks? i'm not so sure about that. Maybe an intelligent Zombie or two could do it.
Or allow contingents of actual Chaos Forces in. To fill the Heavy Support slots?

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Zombies driving Tanks? i'm not so sure about that. Maybe an intelligent Zombie or two could do it.
> Or allow contingents of actual Chaos Forces in. To fill the Heavy Support slots?


I see what you're getting at, but I want to avoid using Chaos Forces other than Sorcerers (and possibly Plague Marines) for fluff reasons. plus, I think Spitters are a great Heavy Support slot.

I like the idea of winged zoms with rending claws though. I'm gonna work on that idea for a bit. I'll get the Carrion Feeders (zombie crows) started.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

How big are you willing to go with the size of a modeled unit?
If your not too bothered about it, why not something along the lines of a Tyranid type unit? Something huge with either a big gun, bio style or huge ass Spitters?
As for Kommando style: Model looking something like Voldo from Soul Calibur (Maybe convert an Arco Flagellant?), more dead looking, As a scout or assassin.

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> How big are you willing to go with the size of a modeled unit?


The biggest so far is the Red Devil, followed by Great Unclean Ones.


Alright guys, I posted up the Carrion Feeder stats in the Fast Attack section.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> The biggest so far is the Red Devil, followed by Great Unclean Ones.
> 
> 
> Alright guys, I posted up the Carrion Feeder stats in the Fast Attack section.


That wasn't an answer but ok. How about the other idea's i suggested in the post?

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Fast Attack:
> 
> Carrion Feeders
> Zombies are a prime target for flocks of ravenous birds that feed upon the corpses of the dead. It does not register in these creature’s minds that their victims are still walking, though dead as well. Once undead flesh is devoured, the carrion birds themselves get infected by the zombie plague. A single peck from these creatures is enough to infect their victims. If one is to be found in the middle of a raging swarm of Carrion Feeders, it would be advisable to turn your gun upon yourself, rather than perish under hundreds of stabbing beaks.
> ...


7 points per base unit right? And why S:3? They are just crows right? why should they have the same S as a human? These things should be glass, but unit heavy. FNP on EVERY unit is a bit much, especially for these.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> That wasn't an answer but ok.


Oh, well then I'm willing to go fairly large, but not too large, or else I'll risk them looking/playing more like Tyranids.



> How about the other idea's i suggested in the post?


I don't know about the large gun idea. It sounds great, but it may look a little unfitting for a zombie army . I'm also not that fond of the idea of an "assassin" zombie, since I have Hunters. It's a shame too, because I have a whole box of Archo Flagellants, but no WH army! :ireful2:

If you enjoy the RE series, you can suggest to me some interesting monster designs, because I only ever played 3, and a glitch stopped me from completing the game... Lickers come to mind, but even then I don't really see any useful roles for them.





> 7 points per base unit right? And why S:3? They are just crows right? why should they have the same S as a human? These things should be glass, but unit heavy. FNP on EVERY unit is a bit much, especially for these.


So you're suggesting I bring down their strength and toughness to 2, lower their cost (5 points each maybe?) and remove Feel No pain? Alright, sounds good. I'm changing it now, let me know what you think.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> HQ:
> 
> The Red Devil:
> A powerful being, said to rip through even the heaviest battle tanks with ease, the Red Devil was first encountered on Aegis XVII after the Imperials retook the planet from a Chaos Host. He first appeared in a vision by the Astropaths. It was a horrible vision – one of a large man sporting a giant blade and a large, rusted helmet, following behind the Commissar’s back during the victory parade. The Astropaths hastily ran to the Commissar’s chambers to warn him, but upon arrival, found only a corpse with a pool of blood where the head should have been.
> ...


A S:10 power weapon shouldn't need an insta-kill rule thrown on and it is a bit much, tbh. Remove the insta kill rule and just have it modify something else. Why does this unit have the WS of your average, run of the mill, guardsmen? Just some tweaks, if I may:


Since this is a nurgle army, after all.
Ws:6 Bs:4 S:8 T:6 W:5 I:3 A:4 Ld:10 Sv: 4+(inv) Pts:275

Drop the knife rule.

And I like the changes. Good work.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> I'm also not that fond of the idea of an "assassin" zombie, since I have Hunters. It's a shame too, because I have a whole box of Archo Flagellants, but no WH army! :ireful2:


Then use them as a scout unit.
Every army needs a scout unit, and you'd get to use those AF's

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, good thoughts. Btw, did you ever play Silent Hill 2? He's being modeled after Pyramid Head. Basically, he's slow as hell, extremely tough to kill (he actually has to commit suicide to die ) and able to cut through solid metal doors as though they were made of butter. The only downside to using the Great Knife is that it's SOOOOOO heavy, it takes time to swing, hence the low WS and In.

I'm kind of hesitant to change his stats, especially removing the 2+ save and increasing the price.



P.S. I should have the model ready in a few days.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, he was substantially under costed before the changes, S:10 insta-kill PW with T:7 and all with a 2+. As to the two plus, the problem was that no daemon has a 2+, they all have a 4+ inv. The rest of the changes were to bring him more in line with the Nurgle greater daemon so that it ties in a bit more with the fluff of the army and its feel. Oh and the great unclean one is a greater daemon of Nurgle, he should be an HQ choice and have these stats:

Ws:6 Bs:4 S:6 T:6 W:5 I:2 A:4 Ld:10 Sv: 4+(inv)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> The only downside to using the Great Knife is that it's SOOOOOO heavy, it takes time to swing, hence the low WS and In.
> 
> I'm kind of hesitant to change his stats, especially removing the 2+ save and increasing the price.


That should only give him I1 rather than lowering his WS as well

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm... Alright, good point you got there. After all, I _did _say he was a Daemon. So what if I take out the Instant Death rule, make him S8, T7, Feel No Pain, Slow and Purposeful, for 250 pts?

I think I should even remove the Feel No Pain, because he isn't Nurgle after all, but Tzeentch.



> That should only give him I1 rather than lowering his WS as well


I guess that's true, but I lowered the WS because the Knife's extremely cumbersome to use. The only methods of attack are an upward swing or a horizontal swing.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Why is their a Tzeentch daemon running a plague? And with the stat line I gave he would be 275 points.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> I guess that's true, but I lowered the WS because the Knife's extremely cumbersome to use. The only methods of attack are an upward swing or a horizontal swing.


Then the same should apply to the Thunder Hammer also should it not?

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Why is their a Tzeentch daemon running a plague?


That's exactly the point. No one knows for sure why; whether it's because of the amount of Warp energy emitted by the condensed Sorcerers or because the zombies need a leader that the Red Devil appears. In the ned though, no one is to question the great mind of Tzeentch.





> Then the same should apply to the Thunder Hammer also should it not?


Exactly! Especially when you use Twin Linked Thunderhammers from Vulkan He'Stan.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, well there should be an Unclean One as an HQ choice.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Ok, well there should be an Unclean One as an HQ choice.


they are Heavy Support, due to the lack of anti-tank power.


And I will change the 'Devil's WS. I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm digging the Crows, they sound cool.
Although, if I could suggest; compared to _other_ Swarm units, Rippers, Scarabs, and Nurglings, these things are going to be tiny.
A Ripper is the size of your arm, a Nurgling is a Daemon as well, and a Scarab is a ROBOT.
These things should be 4 or 5 wounds / attacks, and they should have a good Initiative value (since they're BIRDS), but as they are right now, Instant Death is a HUGE issue, give them T3 (since they're zombie birds after all), increase their number/base, and increase points to 6-8 to correspond.
And perhaps give them Fleet as well.

I mean really, Space Marines would be taking out armfuls of the things with every blow, that's not right.


And yeah, why is the Red Devil a Tzeenchi daemon?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

At Winter, 
The problem is that they are birds, space marines should be kicking the undead shit out of most of these things.

Unclean one is a greater daemon; it shouldn't be an HS.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> I'm digging the Crows, they sound cool.
> Although, if I could suggest; compared to other Swarm units, Rippers, Scarabs, and Nurglings, these things are going to be tiny.
> A Ripper is the size of your arm, a Nurgling is a Daemon as well, and a Scarab is a ROBOT.
> These things should be 4 or 5 wounds / attacks, and they should have a good Initiative value (since they're BIRDS), but as they are right now, Instant Death is a HUGE issue, give them T3 (since they're zombie birds after all), increase their number/base, and increase points to 6-8 to correspond.
> ...


Well, like gen.ahab. suggested, Crows are used to tie up the enemy in cc, instead of cause major damage. For this role they must be cheap, but you're right about the wounds/attacks. Initiative-wise, that idea came to mind, but I disregarded it :wink:.

As for the 'Devil, I can't have him Nurgle because he (it?) doesn't look Nurgle enough.




> Unclean one is a greater daemon; it shouldn't be an HS.


Yeah, I guess you're right.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> At Winter,
> The problem is that they are birds, space marines should be kicking the undead shit out of most of these things.


Oh yeah, they'll kill them easily with a punch.
But can they kill FOUR with a single punch?
No, no they can't, not with them darting around like mad as birds do.



DestroyerHive said:


> Well, like gen.ahab. suggested, Crows are used to tie up the enemy in cc, instead of cause major damage. For this role they must be cheap, but you're right about the wounds/attacks. Initiative-wise, that idea came to mind, but I disregarded it :wink:.
> 
> As for the 'Devil, I can't have him Nurgle because he (it?) doesn't look Nurgle enough.


Yep, and that's what they'll do; but they won't be able to tie a unit up very well if anything with S4 kills a whole base with every attack, or if a Flamer wipes out most of the unit because it kills whole bases AND deals two wounds per successful to wound roll. (resulting in 2 bases per wound caused)

And keep in mind Nurgle isn't just the god of decay, he's also the god of death.
Decay is what he focuses on most, as it's a great way to cause death, but it isn't his only aspect.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Oh yeah, they'll kill them easily with a punch.
> But can they kill FOUR with a single punch?
> No, no they can't, not with them darting around like mad as birds do.


Big hands and explosive rounds. Give them an INV save.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Big hands and explosive rounds. Give them an INV save.


Or a really big Fly Swatter XD

I agree, An INV save would account for their fast and erratic movement. A couple of actual 40k models have them on that basis if i recall correctly.
5+ or 6+ should suffice

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Feel free to converse amongst yourselves, and I'll decide the correct stats in the morning. I'm going to finish watching the hour-long episode of Family Guy and go to bed . Huten nacht!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I still think it's far too much of a vulnerability; Bolter rounds make sense I guess, but you wouldn't be able to kill FIVE of the birds in a single swipe, that's just ridiculous, they'll get slaughtered by anything S4 or more.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

But then again can you justify giving a bird, which you can very easily kill with a red rider, the same T level as a human?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

i see them this way:
WS3 BS- S3 T3 W3 I3 A3 Ld8 Save6+ 10Pts
Fleet, Fearless, Zombie Plague
Unit Type: Swarm
Unit Composition: 3-10 Carrion Feeders Bases

WS3 makes up for lack of BS, Stat line is fairly common place for their type of unit so acceptable, INV save for reason i stated 4 posts up.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I still don't see why a damn bird would have the same S and T as a human soldier.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> But then again can you justify giving a bird, which you can very easily kill with a red rider, the same T level as a human?


Not normally, but these are ZOMBIE birds.
And since when does realism take prescedence over game balance?



SGMAlice said:


> i see them this way:
> WS3 BS- S3 T3 W3 I2 A3 Ld8 Save6+ 10Pts
> Fleet, Fearless, Zombie Plague
> Unit Type: Swarm
> ...


WS3 makes up for lack of BS

...

WHAT?
That does't make any sense at all, thy don't have a gun, so why does their lack of BS need to be 'made up for'?
WS2 is appropriate, they just peck at you, they wouldn't be hard to hit normally, let alone when they're clumped together.

*edit*
And I think they should have S2 as well, like Alice said, they aren't strong.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Give them I4 and T2, it doesn't matter if they die or live, they wont do any damage either way. Really, I think they should be dropped because they don't make any damn sense.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I think i worded that wrong XD my apologies, given that they are flying unit you could say that they have good eye sight therefore a good aim when striking an opponent.
Does that make sense?

I doubt they would be clumped together otherwise they would be bumping into each other all the time, not a good idea when your flying.

I meant to put I3 not 2, i have changed this.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Give them I4 and T2, it doesn't matter if they die or live, they wont do any damage either way. Really, I think they should be dropped because they don't make any damn sense.


How don't they make sense?
And it does matter if they die before they reach the enemy, because they're supposed to tarpit.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Give them I4 and T2, it doesn't matter if they die or live, they wont do any damage either way. Really, I think they should be dropped because they don't make any damn sense.


Going by that logic: Neither do Scarabs or Rippers.
They make perfect sense, in that they have the ability and stats to do their job. Which is to tie up a unit in CC.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, because a robot and a tyranid are the same damn thing as a crow. It should be dropped because it doesn't make sense and if you up the stats it's retarded. It just doesn't transfer into game terms well.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

During my most recent attempt to sleep (Say NO to Insomnia!!) I got to thinking about this idea in its entirety and i have come up with a 'hole' so to speak.

Zombies: A good idea, we all love our brain eating, shuffle footed, undead brethren;
BUT!
Within the setting of the 40k Universe, most of the opponents they are likely to face are going to be Armored in some fashion, be it Power Armor or Wraith Bone or whatever; this begs the question: In what universe is a scratch (as that is what it essentialy is) or a bite, from one of these walking corpses, going to get through that?!
This, therefore, puts your Zombie Plague idea out of the picture, as only the IG and possibly the Orks are going to be viable targets for such an idea.

I can see a way around it: Stronger than normal zombies; therefore giving them Rending could represent the chance of one of their attacks penetrating Armor and getting to the 'Skin' of an opponent, which is the only way the Zombie Plague can be transmitted.
But given the fact that zombies are walking corpses therefore not having much muscle left on them, this is quite a stretch.

And to further this: Carrion Feeders also would have quite a job getting through Armor as they are even weaker! It would be like Woody Wood Pecker trying to make a home in a steel girder!

I am not trying to spoil this, not at all, that could not be further from the truth. I merely say this to point out a possible hole in your Army which may require a re-think. Better to do it now than in the future when the Army is further on than this, creating an even bigger job of correcting it then. And after all: I have added to this Army as well.

Some of your units i.e. The Red Devil, Hunters, Sorcerers and Plague Bearers, would not have this against them but zombies and such would.

Also: You should re-name the Horde Boss to Liche. Just because its a spanky name, one not used in 40k at all or anywhere else much.

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, was thinking about that, but disregarded it as a neccecary loss for the good of the project. Also, 40k zombies are still human, they arn't the walking sack of stupid meat that most zombies are. They have become something like plague marines, in that, they still think, but now follow nurgle.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> During my most recent attempt to sleep (Say NO to Insomnia!!) I got to thinking about this idea in its entirety and i have come up with a 'hole' so to speak.
> 
> Zombies: A good idea, we all love our brain eating, shuffle footed, undead brethren;
> BUT!
> Within the setting of the 40k Universe, most of the opponents they are likely to face are going to be Armored in some fashion, be it Power Armor or Wraith Bone or whatever; this begs the question: In what universe is a scratch (as that is what it essentialy is) or a bite, from one of these walking corpses, going to get through that?!


.......
Really?
What do you think failing an Armour save means?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well she means that it wouldn't make sense, which is true. But when you fail a save it means one of many things such as a mass failure due to sustained fire or the shot went through a visor or joint.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Well she means that it wouldn't make sense, which is true. But when you fail a save it means one of many things such as a mass failure due to sustained fire or the shot went through a visor or joint.


That's all it takes is the point, a fingernail through the soft bits in your elbow.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

For a person, not a marine. They can keep the destroyer plague off for some time before it kills them. Zombie plague isn't anywhere near that severe.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> For a person, not a marine. They can keep the destroyer plague off for some time before it kills them. Zombie plague isn't anywhere near that severe.


That's not what I was responding to though.
You were talking about armour, and that that would prevent infection reliably; that's where the Toughness test comes in anyway.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Correct Gen.Ahab. Bullets and/or Bladed Weapons are used, but not limited to.
In no way is a dead dude flailing his arms at you involved at all in any other army.

@Gen.Ahab: Plague Marines have Bolters/Knive e.t.c and the zombies don't.

Its still down to the fact that no zombie could get through Power Armor/WraithBone/Whatever.

I did figure it would be a continuity error left unspoken but seen as no one had mentioned it, i figured i would in case a re-think was necessary, The lesser of two evils so to speak 

How about giving the Zombies Bolters or Bolt Pistols and a piss poor BS akin to the Orks?

Edit: Is Power Armor/WraithBone/Whatever not sealed at the joints? I thought it was.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Edit: Is Power Armor/WraithBone/Whatever not sealed at the joints? I thought it was.


Well it is, but it's obviously softer.
You can't have dense ceramic plates over your elbows, because then you can't move your arms, it's probably kevlar or something in there.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Obviously it wouldn't be Ceramic... I do have an IQ....
It is still sealed. and with something stronger than kevlar, given the level of technology available to them/each race. I still don't see how a practically childs strength hit could get through it.

No real argument can be brought against this. In any case its a Continuity Error and we all love a good Continuity Error every now and then. I just wanted to be the bearer of the lesser of two evils now, not later, just in case it became an issue.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh yes, it very well is unrealistic.
But that's how the game is, anything that doesn't have a gun or weapon probably couldn't TOUCH a Space Marines, but it's just simplified.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

And we all love it for its simplicity XD

In The Grim Darkness Of The Future There Is Only ...BRAINS!!!... *shuffle shuffle shuffle*

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Zombies: A good idea, we all love our brain eating, shuffle footed, undead brethren;
> BUT!
> Within the setting of the 40k Universe, most of the opponents they are likely to face are going to be Armored in some fashion, be it Power Armor or Wraith Bone or whatever; this begs the question: In what universe is a scratch (as that is what it essentialy is) or a bite, from one of these walking corpses, going to get through that?!
> This, therefore, puts your Zombie Plague idea out of the picture, as only the IG and possibly the Orks are going to be viable targets for such an idea.
> ...


You and I think alike! I was considering Space Marine Zombies as well, but decided to scrap it.



> I can see a way around it: Stronger than normal zombies; therefore giving them Rending could represent the chance of one of their attacks penetrating Armor and getting to the 'Skin' of an opponent, which is the only way the Zombie Plague can be transmitted.
> But given the fact that zombies are walking corpses therefore not having much muscle left on them, this is quite a stretch.


Rending may be a bit much, seeing as they only have 1 attack anyway, but the point is; they kill something, it's now a zombie. So basically, they managed to bite into the Space Marine's neck or joint areas and get his flesh infected. Remember as well, these aren't just any zombies... They're Chaos Zombies! MUAHAHAHAHAH :laugh:



> Also: You should re-name the Horde Boss to Liche. Just because its a spanky name, one not used in 40k at all or anywhere else much.


Aren't Liches ghosts though?:wink:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> You were talking about armour, and that that would prevent infection reliably; that's where the Toughness test comes in anyway.


Call me up on this if you like, but I figured that if zombies are 3 points of absolute crap, why bother with the T test, why not just instantly make them join you. Much more "cinematic" that way.



> Zombie plague isn't anywhere near that severe.


This is a super-disease created by Chaos. It is quite potent.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, check this out! I stumbled upon it on my search for some zombie crows.

http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/zombie/latest/14563

Maybe he could be like the HQ version of a Hunter...



Also, do any of you know where I can find some small ravens? Nothing comes up.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry for the quadruple post:

Here's the stats I gave the Carrion Feeders:

WS2 BS- S2 T2 W3 I5 A3 Ld6 Save/5+ 10Pts
Wings, Fearless
Unit Type: Swarm
Unit Composition: 5-10 Carrion Feeders Bases


So basically I removed Zombie Plague because have a zombie join a unit with Wings just isn't right. In is higher to represent a flock of zombie Ravens swarming unto its prey, very quickly. Fleet's been removed since they have wings. T has been reduced since, after all, they are just birds. Inv of 5+ sounds better, to represent how hard it is to swat them outta the sky, and no Feel No Pain for the reason I just mentioned.

They are essentially a unit that can be used 2 ways;

Tie up a troublesome enemy in cc. Their speed helps them with this, or:
Pick off survivors. Their high In and # of attacks make them capable of finishing off small units, but not exactly enough for an enemy that's at full strength.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Sorry for the quadruple post:
> 
> Here's the stats I gave the Carrion Feeders:
> 
> ...


If they're T2, then 5 points a base MAX.

And good point about the mixed unit.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> If they're T2, then 5 points a base MAX.
> 
> And good point about the mixed unit.


1) Beautiful!

2) Thank you!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

50 points for 30 wounds with Fearless, 5+ Inv and FnP?? Hmm I would prefer he stuck with 10 points/base


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Heya guys! Sorry about the wait, I've gone apple picking and winded up having to help a baby peacock. I tell ya, her parents really weren't too happy...

@bishop: I took off FnP since birds generally aren't that hard to kill. As for the price, I believe its appropriate because if 2 Carrion bases attacked a single Ripper base, the Rippers would stand a fair chance before dying.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Good to see you have decided on the final draft for Carrion Feeders.
Really getting into this and figured i would attempt to do somethig more than throw random idea's around so I have taken the liberty of preparing a little suprise for you. 

Before i do please let me say that this was MY idea and MY idea alone, any criticism is to be directed at me.

And now *Drum Roll!!*










CODEX:CHAOS ZOMBIES


Now has a Front cover for it! :biggrin:
All credit for the entire piece goes to VARAKIR.
Let me re-iterate please: this was MY idea no one elses.

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!! Wunderbar! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!

Isn't this copyrighted from a comic book though?:shok:


P.S. I'm giving you more Rep once I share some more!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I discussed GW's IP with Varakir when i requested this, and we don't think it will be a problem.

Rep. Varakir not me, his skills created this, I just had the idea.

A Liche is Zombie royalty not a ghost 

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> A Liche is Zombie royalty not a ghost


Really? Cool.



> Rep. Varakir not me, his skills created this, I just had the idea.


Well, the very thought of creating a codex cover for me is Rep worthy. I'll Rep both of you!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Really? Cool.
> 
> 
> Well, the very thought of creating a codex cover for me is Rep worthy. I'll Rep both of you!


yep, I think it would be a good change 

Rep. Varakir first please.

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Rep. Varakir first please.


Done. (ten letter minimum space filler )


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Whats to do now? Not running out of idea's are you 

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Ummmmmmm, okay let's see what we've got here *puts on reading glasses*. Ah, yes, okay!

1) Why do zoms' have Defensive Grenades?

2) What ever shall I do with 30 Mantic Ghouls?

3) Why do zoms' have Defensive Grenades?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a nice ambitious project 

The original image for the codex came from here: http://dark.pozadia.org/

Their stuff is free to use for personal use, so as long as you credit them in a pdf and don't sell it, you should be ok 

I have no idea if GW would have an issue with you using the logo, but again i'd say as long as you credit them and make it apparent that the work is not affiliated with them i'd guess you'd be fine.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Frags? WTF would they have Frags?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Varakir said:


> This is a nice ambitious project
> 
> The original image for the codex came from here: http://dark.pozadia.org/
> 
> ...


It is coming along nicely so far.

All credit will be given as appropriate i should think.

Thank you, again, for your efforts in this crazy endeavour.

SGMAlice


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup, thanks alot Varakir and SGMAlice!


Anywho, who's thinkin' Runners?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Ummmmmmm, okay let's see what we've got here *puts on reading glasses*. Ah, yes, okay!
> 
> 1) Why do zoms' have Defensive Grenades?
> 
> ...


...I gave them Defensive Grenades because I figuered they'd have the same sort of putrescence as Plague Bearers.

I guess that's a little unrealistic.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> ...I gave them Defensive Grenades because I figuered they'd have the same sort of putrescence as Plague Bearers.
> 
> I guess that's a little unrealistic.


But Plaguebearers don't have Defensive Grenades either. Thanks for the great stats anyway, but I think I'll take these out, since that would make them a bit too powerful.





Soooooooooooooooooooooooo... How about those Runners eh?.............................


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo... How about those Runners eh?.............................


What about them? xD


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> But Plaguebearers don't have Defensive Grenades either. Thanks for the great stats anyway, but I think I'll take these out, since that would make them a bit too powerful.


...DAMNIT!
XD

Yeah fair enough, too good.



DestroyerHive said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo... How about those Runners eh?.............................


Dogs probably work best for that realistically.
Hey here's an idea, ZOMBIE LIVESTOCK


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Dogs probably work best for that realistically.
> Hey here's an idea, ZOMBIE LIVESTOCK


I know, but I'm already using the VC hounds for my Hunters. It's just that I purchased 30 Mantic Ghouls 
http://www.manticgames.com/Shop-Home/Undead/Ghouls/Product/Undead-Ghoul-Troop-Deal.html
with the intention of having Runners, but that was with the old mentality that this codex would be a semi-horde army that also focused on Khorne, and so I only bought 30. More ain't a problem, but I need to find some sort of use to get out of this model. Maybe I could use them as Shepards, or convert them into something else? PLEASE MAN! YOU GOTTA HELP ME!!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Well they don't actually look that different from the normal zombies, they're just intact is all.
So you could use them as regular zombies.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Well they don't actually look that different from the normal zombies, they're just intact is all.
> So you could use them as regular zombies.


Come to think of it I _did _see a video on Beasts of War where they used Ghoul parts on the zoms. But the fact is, I also bought 3 boxes of 60 zoms. Then I heard you actually get _80 _zoms in a box! So now I'll have 240 zombies and 30 Ghouls.

I'll probably put the Burrowers' stats back in effect to reduce the amount of zombies by a bit, but i don't know what to do with the rest of 'em, or the Ghouls in anything other than Apocalypse battles.  Sad to say, but my Zombie army will be bigger than my Orks!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Sad to say, but my Zombie army will be bigger than my Orks!


Blasphemy! XD

Running out of idea's it seems. And we were coming along so well and all.
I'll see if i can come up with anything.
Can you whip up a current and complete List of all your units with stats and such and PM me with it or let me know when its done and i'll PM you my E-Mail.

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Can you whip up a current and complete List of all your units with stats and such and PM me with it or let me know when its done and i'll PM you my E-Mail


I would like to so this as well, would be much easier to help you. So either PM it to both me and SGMAlice or post it here.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

PM it is! Although I'll update this thread as well. Remember though, I don't live in the UK, I live in Canada. School ends at *3:00* here, so I guess that would be *9:00 *where you are . So expect me to post around that time . I still remember my vacation to London. Camden Town = WIN!


*cough* anywho, I'll start on those Carrier stats, but as for other units, I don't think there are any. If you like, you may check out the Burrower stats on the first page and comment/critisize.

Edit - Alright, Carrier stats are up!

Thanks for the support!


----------

